# Guitar Hero World Tour



## feivel (19. Juli 2009)

nach dem spielen von Guitar Hero 3 und Aerosmith habe ich mir selbst eine Meinung verschaffen wollen, da Guitar Hero World Tour im Vergleich relativ schlecht bei einem Konkurrenzmagazin bewertet wurde.

Bemängelt wurden unter anderem die Ruckler, und die Songauswal.

Zu den Rucklern kann ich nur sagen, bei mir traten sie nicht auf. ich spiele auf einem momentan wieder auf standardtakt laufenden q6600, 3,25 gb ram beschränkt durch 32 bit, einer ati 4850 als grafikkarte. die grafikqualität ist nicht besser aber auch nicht schlechter als die der vorgänger, allerdings konnte ich bei world tour selten kleine grafikfehlerchen entdecken, fürs spielen aber nicht schlimm, betraf nur die bühne. als instrumente konnte ich bisher nur die gitarre aus dem aerosmith paket testen. 
als mikro habe ich das xbox360 mikro für 10 euro aus dem mediamarkt, das aber nach etwas probieren im menü einwandfrei auch an der pc version funktionierte.

die lieder auswahl 

*311* - "Beautiful Disaster"
*30 Seconds To Mars* - "The Kill"
*Airborne* - "Too Much Too Young"
*The Allman Brothers Band* - "Ramblin' Man"
*Anouk* - "Good God"
*The Answer* - "Never Too Late"
*At The Drive-In* - "One Armed Scissor"
*Beastie Boys* - "No Sleep Till Brooklyn"
*Beatsteaks* - "Hail to the Freaks"
*Billy Idol* - "Rebel Yell"
*Black Label Society* - "Stillborn"
*Black Rebel Motorcycle Club* - "Weapon of Choice"
*blink-182* - "Dammit"
*Blondie* - "One Way or Another"
*Bob Seger & The Silver Bullet Band* - "Hollywood Nights"
*Bon Jovi* - "Livin' On A Prayer"
*Bullet For My Valentine* - "Scream Aim Fire"
*Coldplay* - "Shiver"
*Creedence Clearwater Revival* - "Up Around The Bend"
*The Cult* - "Love Removal Machine"
*Dinosaur Jr.* - "Feel The Pain"
*The Doors* - "Love Me Two Times"
*Dream Theater* - "Pull Me Under"
*The Eagles* - "Hotel California"
*The Enemy* - "Aggro"
*Filter* - "Hey Man, Nice Shot"
*Fleetwood Mac* - "Go Your Own Way"
*Foo Fighters* - "Everlong"
*The Guess Who* - "American Woman"
*Hush Puppies* - "You're Gonna Say Yeah!"
*Interpol* - "Obstacle 1"
*Jane's Addiction* - "Mountain Song"
*Jimi Hendrix* - "Purple Haze (Live)"
*Jimi Hendrix* - "The Wind Cries Mary"
*Jimmy Eat World* - "The Middle"
*Joe Satriani* - "Satch Boogie"
*Kent* - "Vinternoll2"
*Korn* - "Freak On A Leash"
*Lacuna Coil* - "Our Truth"
*Lenny Kravitz* - "Are You Gonna Go My Way"
*Linkin Park* - "What I've Done"
*The Living End* - "Prisoner of Society"
*Los Lobos* - "La Bamba"
*Lost Prophets* - "Rooftops (A Liberation Broadcast)"
*Lynyrd Skynyrd* - "Sweet Home Alabama (Live)"
*The Mars Volta* - "L'Via L'Viaquez"
*MC5s Wayne Kramer* - "Kick Out The Jams"
*Metallica* - "Trapped Under Ice"
*Michael Jackson* - "Beat It"
*Modest House* - "Float On"
*Motörhead* - "Overkill"
*Muse* - "Assassin"
*Negramaro* - "Nuvole e Lenzuola"
*Nirvana* - "About a Girl (Unplugged)"
*No Doubt* - "Spiderwebs"
*NOFX* - "Soul Doubt"
*Oasis* - "Some Might Say"
*Ozzy Osbourne* - "Crazy Train"
*Ozzy Osbourne* - "Mr. Crowley"
*Paramore* - "Misery Business"
*Pat Benatar* - "Heartbreaker"
*R.E.M.* - "The One I Love"
*Radio Futura* - "Escuela De Calor"
*Rise Against* - "Re-Education Through Labor"
*Sex Pistols* - "Pretty Vacant"
*Silversun Pickups* - "Lazy Eye"
*Smashing Pumpkins* - "Today"
*Steely Dan* - "Do It Again"
*Steve Miller Band* - "The Joker"
*Sting* - "Demolition Man (Live)"
*The Stone Roses* - "Love Spreads"
*Stuck In The Sound* - "Toy Boy"
*Sublime* - "Santeria"
*Survivor* - "Eye of the Tiger"
*System of a Down* - "B.Y.O.B."
*Ted Nugent* - "Stranglehold"
*Ted Nugents* - Gitarrenduell (Originalaufnahme)
*Tokio Hotel* - "Monsoon"
*Tool* - "Parabola"
*Tool* - "Schism"
*Tool* - "Vicarious"
*Trust* - "Antisocial"
*Van Halen* - "Hot For Teacher"
*Willie Nelson* - "On The Road Again"
*Wings* - "Band on the Run"
*Zakk Wyldes Gitarrenduell* - (Originalaufnahme)


ist soweit ja in ordnung ein paar spanische lieder, und tokiohotel hätten nich sein müssen...

aber ansonsten kann es spass machen, wer die vorgänger mochte und wie ich auf eine aktuelle konsole bisher verzichtet, kann zugreifen.

vielleicht schreibt ja noch jemand welche erfahrungen er mit den verschiedenen instrumenten und mikros noch macht, wäre für mich interessant. und wies euch gefällt


----------



## ATImania (19. Juli 2009)

Also ich habe mir zusammen mit meiner Freundin vor ca. 2 Monaten das Guitar Hero Aerosmith Bundle für 49,- gekauft mit Xbox 360 Guitarre + Guitar Hero III Legends of Rock + Guitar Hero Aerosmith!

Und ich hatte schon einige ruckler gemerkt! Vorallem im Multiplayer war/ist es teilweise schlimm. Ich nutze auch eine HD 4850 1GB und 4 GB Kingston Hyper X (3,25 GB begrenzt wegen 32 Bit). Vom Prozessor (Athlon X2 5000+ @ 2,61 GHz) habe ich zwar weniger leistung aber die Ruckler sollten eigentlich nicht vorkommen und sind 100% schuld an einer eher mäßigen umsetzung *leider*! 

Alles in allem zocke ich regelmäßig (hauptsächlich) Guitar Hero III um in meinen Lieblings Songs mich immer zu verbessern 

Guitar Hero 4 World Tour wird wohl nächsten Monat von uns gekauft werden!!


----------



## feivel (19. Juli 2009)

das aerosmith bundle hab ich auch. kostet ja  jetzt nur noch 37 euro bei amazon.

wie gesagt, die ruckler hab ich nicht feststellen können, was natürlich nicht heisst, dass sie nicht auftreten können, wenns bei Tests ja auch aufgetreten ist möcht ich das gar nicht ausschliessen.

wie spielst du im multiplayer?
hast du dir eine zweite gitarre gekauft? wenn ja welche?

hast du auch aerosmith als leichter empfunden?
die trackauswahl vom 3er fand ich allerdings besser.

kaufst dir das package mit der wireless gitarre? 

meine ati hat allerdings nur 512mb ram
die 1024 mb grafikspeicher kommen dann mit der nächsten karte. noch reichts mir.

in welcher auflösung spielst du?
da ich auf einem normalen röhrenfernseher spiele, ich zwangsläufig in 720x576. Habe auch schon drüber nachgedacht ob die ruckler zum einen entweder in niedriger auflösung nicht auftreten oder eben obs an den tfts liegt, da man in guitar hero ja keine verzögerungen brauchen kann...

naja.ist nur ein ansatzpunkt.


----------



## ATImania (19. Juli 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> wie spielst du im multiplayer?
> hast du dir eine zweite gitarre gekauft? wenn ja welche?
> 
> hast du auch aerosmith als leichter empfunden?
> ...



- Multiplayer zockt einer bei uns mit der Xbox 360 Gitarre und der andere mir einem normalen Xbox 360 Controller 
Kaufen uns aber mit Guitar Hero IV World Tour die zweite Gitarre 

- Aerosmith ist definitiv leichter!! Ich zocke Guitar Hero immer auf "Mittel", da "Schwer" oder "Profi" für mich noch etwas Heavy ist aber in Aerosmith wollten selbst in Mittel meine Finger schneller auf der Gitarre spielen als die Noten im spiel kamen 

- Ob Wireless oder normal Kabelgebunden werden wir denken ich erst im Laden entscheiden 

- Naja aber am VRam kann es auch nicht liegen. Wenn ich einen Vorteil vom 1 GB VRam merke, dann nur in Games mit 8x AA + Full HD und dann sollten die Games auch schon eine Aufwendige Grafik haben.

- Ich zocke Guitar Hero in 1920x1080 und alles was geht auf Hoch bzw. auf "An" gestellt. 

Wenn man sich an die Ruckler gewöhnt hat, und man nicht besessen davon ist unbedingt immer 100% zu bekommen, sondern auch mal mit 97% - 99% zufrieden ist dann kann man über die Ruckler auch hinwegsehen


----------



## feivel (19. Juli 2009)

mit dem gamepad ?
da kam ich gar nicht zurande...
aber gut
spielst du auch frets of fire?
oder nur guitar hero?


full hd ist noch geplant..dann werd ich sehen obs in höheren auflösungen einknickt...
ich hoffe nicht....
sonst kommt doch noch ne konsole her


----------



## ATImania (19. Juli 2009)

Mit dem Xbox 360 Controller geht es ganz gut 
Man darf halt nur in "Leicht" oder "Mittel" zocken dann geht es!

Ich zocke nur Guitar Hero. 

In Full HD sieht Guitar Hero schon schick aus. Ich hätte es mir auch für die Nintendo Wii kaufen können aber die Wii ist "nur" an einer Röhre und mein PC an einem Full HD TFT 
Wollte es trotz ruckler unbedingt für PC


----------



## feivel (20. Juli 2009)

die wii stellt ja eh kein full hd dar..
bei der wiiversion gefallen mir die controller nicht so.
ich hätts an deiner stelle auch für den pc dann angeschafft


----------



## ATImania (21. Juli 2009)

So gestern haben meine Freundin und ich uns kurz entschlossen doch schon Guitar Hero World Tour gekauft + Wireless Gitarre für 89,- €!

Vom spiel selber her bzw. von der performance sind wir beide enttäuscht! Egal ob in 1920x1080, Details Hoch, Zuschauer + Physik "An" oder 800x600, Details Niedrig, Zuschauer + Physik "Aus" es rckelt ohne ende!!!

Ganz schlimm ist es im Multiplayer wenn man zu zweit im "Band Modus" spielen will. Während ich den BASS gespielt habe und trotz Ruckler kaum probleme hatte (geht nur auf die Augen mit der Zeit), musste meine Freundin mit der Lead Gitarre richtig kämpfen und ständig ein Tick früher die Noten spielen als sie kamen.

Also wie ich oder auch wir denken, eine sehr schwache Vorstellung von den Entwicklern. Werden jetzt nach Guitar Hero III erstmal Aerosmith zuende durch zocken und bis dahin ist hoffentlich ein erster Patch für Guitar Hero IV World Tour draußen!

Das wirklich gute ist die Wireless PS3 Gitarre


----------



## feivel (21. Juli 2009)

interessant, dass du solche probleme hast, an den tests scheint wohl was dran zu sein.
bei mir läuft es, allerdings spiele ich ja in keiner hohen auflösung vielleicht werd ich da in einem halben jahr auch dran anecken, wenn der fernseher gewechselt wird

wie ist die verarbeitung der gitarre?


----------



## ATImania (21. Juli 2009)

das erschreckende ist, dass selbst in 800x600 und alles auf Low es geruckelt hat!!

Die Gitarre ist Top!! Verarbeitung ist wirklich gut und sie ist meines erachtens schwerer als die meisten anderen Gitarren. Also im Moment zumindest war / ist die Gitarre für uns das beste vom Bundle 

EDIT:

Wir werden Guitar Hero World Tour + Gitarre zurück bringen! Die Gitarre ist *NICHT* mit Guitar Hero III Legends of Rock und Aerosmith kompatiebel! Daher bringt sie uns überhaupt nichts! Dann kaufen wir lieber noch eine zweite Xbox 360 Gitarre und werden mit den anderen beiden Guitar Hero Teilen glücklich! Teil 4 ist finde ich voll der reinfall! Schlechte Song auswahl, nur ruckeln und kaum spielbar und Gitarre nicht einmal zu den Vorgängern kompatiebel 

Das waren 90€ für nichts. Fahren später wieder zu Media Markt!


----------



## feivel (21. Juli 2009)

sie ist nicht kompatibel?
das ist krass. umgekehrt ist es ja der fall..

ich hoffe dass das klappt mit dem zurückbringen

hast du frets on fire schon mal ausprobiert?

grafisch jetzt nicht so der reisser.aber man kann mal andere lieder spielen und üben....


----------



## ATImania (21. Juli 2009)

Ja das hat mich auch gewundert! Die Xbox 360 Gitarre vom Aerosmith Bundle geht bei World Tour nur die PS3 Wireless Gitarre von World Tour wird in Teil III und Aerosmith nicht erkannt! Damit ist sie mehr oder weniger uninteressant. 

Naja mal schauen und wenn es nicht klappt mit dem zurück bringen, dann haben wir eine Gitarre, die wir nur in World Tour nutzen können und die anderen zocken wir zu zweit wieder mit Xbox 360 Controller


----------



## feivel (21. Juli 2009)

ok..viel erfolg..schau dir falls dus noch nicht getan hast, frets on fire an..ich finds auch ganz ok


----------



## ATImania (21. Juli 2009)

Okay stop 

Wireless Gitarre geht doch zumindest auch bei Guitar Hero III. Ich musste den Patch 3.0 runterladen und jetzt wird die Gitarre erkannt 

habe ich bei Aerosmith noch nicht ausprobiert aber wenn es da auch so einen Patch gibt, sollte es auch kein Problem sein. Guitar Hero III ruckelt jetzt auch nicht mehr und ich hoffe ja auch schon auf den ersten Patch für World Tour.

Jetzt werden wir es aber doch behalten, da zumindest die Gitarre (die wirklich Top ist) jetzt für uns Sinn macht und wenn mit einem Patch die Performance auch verbessert werden sollte, wäre alles wieder in Butter 

Ja Frets on Fire kenne ich. Finde ich aber nicht so gut wie Guitar Hero! Ich kann auch mit Rock Band nichts anfangen


----------



## feivel (21. Juli 2009)

es gibt patches?
danke für die info

und es freut mich dass die gitarre jetzt geht..
ich muss zugeben, da ich mir das paket ja geplant hatte zu kaufen, war ich kurz davor das abzublasen...


----------



## ATImania (22. Juli 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> es gibt patches?
> danke für die info
> 
> und es freut mich dass die gitarre jetzt geht..
> ich muss zugeben, da ich mir das paket ja geplant hatte zu kaufen, war ich kurz davor das abzublasen...



Ja es gibt Patches!! Version 1.1, 3.0, 3.1 glaube ich. Und mit den Patches wird die Performance im Spiel besser und es ruckelt nicht mehr und zu beginn von Guitar Hero III kommt jetzt auch der Weiße Bildschirm mit der Gitarre wo alle Knöpfe erklärt werden. Und jetzt erkennt er auch die Wireless Gitarre 

Für Guitar Hero Aerosmith scheint es leider keine Patches zu geben. Da wird die Wireless Gitarre nicht gehen aber okay, Aerosmith ist ja sowieso nur ein kleiner Guitar Hero Ableger mit 40 Songs. Die Hauptspiele III & IV sind und sollten update fähig sein 

Deswegen warte ich jetzt auch erstmal auf den ersten Patch für World Tour. Wenn es dann nicht mehr ruckelt ist es perfekt!


----------



## feivel (22. Juli 2009)

hab nur patch 1.3 gestern abend noch gefunden und installiert. 

bist du sicher mit der 3?

wenns  bei aerosmith nicht gehen, sollte wäre das verschmerzbar


----------



## ATImania (22. Juli 2009)

Ohhh sorry!! Stimmt, 1.1, 1.3 und 1.31 sind die Patches und 1.3 habe ich jetzt drauf


----------



## feivel (22. Juli 2009)

passt, dann hab ich die richtigen


----------



## feivel (23. Juli 2009)

habs heute mit ner 8800gt auf full hd gezockt, lief eigentlich recht gut..trotzdem


----------



## ATImania (23. Juli 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> habs heute mit ner 8800gt auf full hd gezockt, lief eigentlich recht gut..trotzdem



Du meinst World Tour?? Naja geht. Also ich kann es auch spielen aber die ruckler nerven nach 3, 4 Liedern nur noch 

Zwischendurch zocke ich es auch aber solange noch kein vernünftiger Patch vorhanden ist, zocke ich hauptsächlich Guitar Hero III


----------



## feivel (24. Juli 2009)

:
der kommt hoffentlich bald


----------



## merless (20. August 2009)

Tja Feivel, ich habe auch ziemliche Probleme mit World Tour. Wirklich merkwürdig, dass es bei dir flüssig läuft. Wobei ich dazu sagen muss, dass es bei mir erst ab schwer wirklich ruckelt. Also auf einfach und mittel natürlich nicht, mit den paar Noten da. Auf Expert ist es aber dann leider ein echtes Problem.
Auch wenn es sehr viel Lichteffekte auf der Bühne gibt kommt es zu Rucklern.
Dabei ist es sogar so, wenn ich alle Effekte ausschalte und auf 800x600 schalte ruckelt es augenscheinlich MEHR als mit allen Effekten und der nativen TFT Auflösung. Verkehrte Welt 

Gaming-Laptop: P8800, Radeon 4850, 4GB DDR3... Daran sollte es also nicht liegen.

Gruß

merless


----------



## BopItXtremeII (20. August 2009)

Gibts solche Probleme eigentlich auch mit GeForce Karten? 

Hab bis jetzt zwar nur auf Mittel gespielt, aber leichte Ruckler kann ich auch erkennen mit meiner HD 4850. Hab aber irgendwie das Gefühl als ob das Spiel einfach schlecht programmiert ist ...


----------



## feivel (20. August 2009)

oh ich glaub euch, dass es ruckelt, und ich glaub nicht dass es an der hardware liegt.
mir sind bei mir nur keine aufgefallen...
vielleicht einfach nur glück

ne 4850 sollte mehr als dicke reichen für bunte punkte


----------



## Curry (29. September 2009)

lol...ruckler an der 360.....vllt läuft deine 360einfach nur to hot


----------



## feivel (30. September 2009)

Curry schrieb:


> lol...ruckler an der 360.....vllt läuft deine 360einfach nur to hot


 

hier gehts doch um pcs wo liest du da was von ner 360

gehirn zu hot?


----------



## Curry (30. September 2009)

ohhh...das habe ich mit einem anderen Post vermixt...Sorry


----------



## Goldfinger (20. Februar 2010)

Gibt es schon eine Lösung für das Ruckel-Problem? Bei mir ist es teilweise extrem und macht das Spiel unspielbar. An meiner Hardware wird es wohl nicht liegen...


----------



## moe (20. Februar 2010)

wieso ruckelt das denn bei euch allen? bei mir läuft das einwandfrei. sys: siehe sig.


----------



## Goldfinger (20. Februar 2010)

ka wieso es ruckelt aber es liegt bestimmt nicht an der Hardware. Ich meine ein Spiel wie Guitar Hero hat doch keine hohen anforderungen!
Es ist auch so intervallweise so wie "lags". Ich hatte auch schon die Bildwiederholrate in verdacht aer die lässt sich ja im Spiel nicht ändern.

Edit: ich habe eben nochmal ne runde gezockt und ich meine sogar das "nur" das Griffbrett ruckelt, der Hintergrund nicht.
Könnt ihr das bestätigen?


----------



## Goldfinger (23. Februar 2010)

hate keiner ne Idee?


----------



## feivel (23. Februar 2010)

eine idee? eher einen hauch davon...

vielleicht hats bei dir was mit der bildwiederholfrequenz des monitors zu tun?
welche werte hat dieser denn, bzw. was für ein modell hast du? und im spiel war das glaub ich auch anpassbar.


----------



## Goldfinger (23. Februar 2010)

Mein Monitor ist der Samsung SyncMaster 2232BW. Also im Spiel habe ich keine möglichkeit gefunden die bildwiederholfrequenz zu ändern. Und wenn ich sie unter Windows ändere wird sie ja nicht im Spiel übernommen.


----------



## ck0184 (23. Februar 2010)

probier mal vsync zu aktivieren. hat bei mir zu einem "ruhigeren" spielverlauf geführt.  mfg


----------



## Goldfinger (23. Februar 2010)

Wo willst du das denn einstellen? Im CCC ? Habe ich gemacht und es hat nicht wirklich was gebracht, meiner Meinung nach.
Im CCC wollte ich auch die Bildwiderholfrequenz ändern doch bei meiner Auflösung von 1680x1050 geht nur 60 Hz


----------



## propa (3. März 2010)

Goldfinger schrieb:


> ka wieso es ruckelt aber es liegt bestimmt nicht an der Hardware. Ich meine ein Spiel wie Guitar Hero hat doch keine hohen anforderungen!
> Es ist auch so intervallweise so wie "lags". Ich hatte auch schon die Bildwiederholrate in verdacht aer die lässt sich ja im Spiel nicht ändern.
> 
> Edit: ich habe eben nochmal ne runde gezockt und ich meine sogar das "nur" das Griffbrett ruckelt, der Hintergrund nicht.
> Könnt ihr das bestätigen?



Ja kann ich  hatte das selbe Problem,nach dem ich aber mit dem TrayTool
die Prerender-Limit auf 5 gesetzt habe ist es besser geworden.


----------

